# Sales tax question in NYS.



## NYRookie (Mar 22, 2003)

I know about charging sales tax for snowplowing in NY. My question is how do you add sales tax into a large seasonal bid, ex. $50,000 plus? Do you add it in or at the end? Does it depend on the companies specks? Any comments from guys that do large seasonal bids would be appreciated.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

You would ad the appropriate sales tax for that county into each payment of the seasonal contract. In other words, you charge as you go. Then report it, and pay it, appropriately.


----------

